# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 76 - 80



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"*
*Piano:* Serkin
(1962)










*77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"*
*Conductor:* Barenboim 
*Organ:* Litaize
*Orchestra:* Chicago Symphony Orchestra	
(1976)










*78. Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178*
*Piano:* Arrau	
(1970)










*79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"*
*Conductor:* Szell
*Soloist:* Fleisher
*Orchestra:* Cleveland Orchestra
(1961)










*80. Bach: Cantata No. 82 "Ich habe genug"*
*Conductor:* Richter
*Soloist:* Fischer-Dieskau
*Orchestra:* Münchener Bach-Orchester	
(1970)


----------

